# 

## 27

!     .     -?           ?. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Wolodya

-    ?  - , ,       - ,    .
        .

----------

-    .                     ,    .      .      ,       -    ""   .  -   "".  -     " ",    .

  , ,   -  (   90-).     -   .  ""  "" -   .  - ?  :Frown:

----------

53   " "    , 20  -  - .   ,  , " ". 
        -     .  ,    ,     .       ,        ,      .

----------

-   ,  -                ,  ,   -    .        ,  -    ,     .               " ".   ,  90%         .   -

----------

